# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd say 'It's the Daily Mail!!'     Sensationalised journalism.  Go to an andrologist if you think your OH may have sperm issues


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Trust the Daily Mail to ruin a valid article with a stupid sensationalised headline, so people will dismiss MF being a major issue!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

EEhh worra load of TOSH - my hubby has a zero sperm count and his Dad and late Grandad were fit and healthy - neither of them drank, both had healthy diets - so according to the DM my hubby should be able to populate a whole planet !!!  Codswhallop.... there are sooo many factors which contribute to low sperm counts...even more gutter sensationalism by this once articulate and 'classier' daily paper....utter garbage - once again!
Sheila


----------

